
I Trained Rats to Trade, and Win, on Wall Street - ca98am79
http://www.vice.com/read/rattraders-0000519-v21n12
======
DaveK23
For those who don't recognize when YHBT, the Lamarckian bit about the learned
traits being heritable should be the give-away.

